# Surf Setup?



## Surveyor (Dec 24, 2014)

New to Surf fishing. The misses and I are going to give it a go this spring. With some suggestions via forum I have purchased a Penn FRC 6000 with a 11' Penn Prevail Rod. Being that it is cold as hell outside most places and you all are stuck inside. How bout giving me some suggestions for some* line* on this reel and a standard *rig *at the end of the line. I will be fishing the surf in NE Florida just looking to wet a line and see what I can catch. Any help would be much appreciated. I did do some forum searches but did not find what I was looking for. Any suggestions?

Thanks all!


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

15-17lb mono or 20 braid main line. Fish finder rig . 50-60lb mono leader .


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Reel that size back it with like 150 yards of 20# mono and then stack another 250 of 20# braid on top and then a top shot of mono. 

Fish finder rig attached. To spool entire thing with 20# braid you're looking at a good $60 in line


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

while I prefer all braid using mono for backing is acceptable.
put 1 30yd spool of 20-30lb braid up front.
a fish finder rig is ok but I think you would do better with a hi/lo rig.
a hi/lo rig gives you twice the chance and lets you use 2 different baits


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Have you ever used braid before? And do you know what a shock leader is?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Have you ever used braid before? And do you know what a shock leader is?


Since they are just starting out . . . Stick with Mono over Braid.

Fluorocarbon over Mono for the rigs is worthwhile . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Fluorocarbon over Mono for the rigs is worthwhile . . .yet you say to stick with mono instead of braid


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

fish bucket said:


> Fluorocarbon over Mono for the rigs is worthwhile . . .yet you say to stick with mono instead of braid


The dudes new to surf fishing. Braid is for when you have surpassed the limits of mono for distance IMHO. As a bonus you don't have to worry about wind knot and they way braid gets pulled by the waves cus it floats.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

if going braid please save fingers by looking at this link to prevent sliced fingers.http://www.breakawayusa.com/products/accessories/cannon/ aadd ittosetup


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the learning curve for braid is very short....they'll get the hang of it quick
they will use braid eventually so why not start with it


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> Fluorocarbon over Mono for the rigs is worthwhile . . .yet you say to stick with mono instead of braid


Fluorocarbon = Invisibility

Mono = Simplicity

Braid = Complications for a newcomer.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> the learning curve for braid is very short....they'll get the hang of it quick they will use braid eventually so why not start with it


"They will eventually use braid ..." - That's a false assumption, I'm afraid.

I've been fishing for 47 years, starting at age 6. For 46 of those years, I've used Mono. I tried Braid, gave it a full year on spinners and conventionals, and ended up absolutely hating it ... 
Maybe that's just me, but Mono is it for me until the new "Gliss" line from Germany hits the market, which I intend to try !


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

mono is invisible enough for most applications
mono has it's own issues
braid has different properties than mono......that doesn't make it "complicated"
you are the exception.......many love braid
I too fished with mono for a long time but as soon as I tried braid I switched and never looked back


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I started using braid pretty much instantly and haven't had any real issues with it. My smaller reels I generally use artificials with have braid while others have mono.


----------



## Surveyor (Dec 24, 2014)

I really appreciate all the comments! Thanks so much


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good group of guys on this site will answer all your questions for Florida surf fishing especially around the Duval County/St. Johns County areas


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

ez2cdave said:


> "They will eventually use braid ..." - That's a false assumption, I'm afraid.
> 
> I've been fishing for 47 years, starting at age 6. For 46 of those years, I've used Mono. I tried Braid, gave it a full year on spinners and conventionals, and ended up absolutely hating it ...
> Maybe that's just me, but Mono is it for me until the new "Gliss" line from Germany hits the market, which I intend to try !


+1 but one difference, I never even tried braid, it has its applications though, flounder/bass fishing etc...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

speckhunter80 said:


> Good group of guys on this site will answer all your questions for Florida surf fishing especially around the Duval County/St. Johns County areas


Just realized I forgot to put the link: http://surfishingflorida.com/


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

I would go with #7 post


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would suggest 15lb mono as your main line. Tie a 20 foot shock leader of 30 lb mono. Then whatever standard two hook bottom rig you want. Weight size will depend on surf conditions. Trial and error and you will learn what works, such as proper bait, how far or short your cast, location etc. 
Master the fundamentals first. Then you can start upgrading and acquiring your gear.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> I would suggest 15lb mono as your main line. Tie a 20 foot shock leader of 30 lb mono. Then whatever standard two hook bottom rig you want. Weight size will depend on surf conditions. Trial and error and you will learn what works, such as proper bait, how far or short your cast, location etc.
> Master the fundamentals first. Then you can start upgrading and acquiring your gear.


This. If you're just looking to catch some fish then I'd go with a 2 hook rig and 2 or 3 ounce pyramid sinker. Use small pieces of squid, shrimp, or bloodworms (the artificial fish bites blood worms work well). You can also use sand fleas if you can find them. I use 1/0 or smaller circle hooks on that rig.


----------



## Surveyor (Dec 24, 2014)

afout07 said:


> This. If you're just looking to catch some fish then I'd go with a 2 hook rig and 2 or 3 ounce pyramid sinker. Use small pieces of squid, shrimp, or bloodworms (the artificial fish bites blood worms work well). You can also use sand fleas if you can find them. I use 1/0 or smaller circle hooks on that rig.


Is a 3 ounce pyramid the upper end for my rig? Getting close to starting my new hobby! My golf will suffer but not much more exciting than fighting a fish.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Surveyor said:


> Is a 3 ounce pyramid the upper end for my rig? Getting close to starting my new hobby! My golf will suffer but not much more exciting than fighting a fish.


Your rod should have a weight & line rating printed on it above the butt.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Surveyor said:


> Is a 3 ounce pyramid the upper end for my rig? Getting close to starting my new hobby! My golf will suffer but not much more exciting than fighting a fish.


That rig is typically good for pan fish like spot and whiting, you shouldn't need more than 3 ounces to get it to the fish and keep it out there. If the surf is really rough, you might need more but then again when it's really rough you probably won't be catching many pan fish and may want to change to a fish finder rig with a heavier sinker. It all depends on the rod you are using and what it's rated to throw too.


----------

